
Show HN: See the live location of your app users on a map - arjun27
https://www.hypertrack.com/
======
raghavverma1
Super seamless product providing a most necessary use case - accurately
tracking location

We at Chaayos run a chain of chai cafes in India, and are working with Hyper
Track on our food deliveries tracking

Awesome team and a product that is built for developers. Recommended

------
deft
Why do all the comments on this so far seem like paid promotion?

------
mkayan
Can this product be extended for government use?

On your website I saw the use case for "workforce monitoring", can there be
more than 5 filters for tracking workforce?

------
ashokdeorah
A product that has much needed use in developing countries to track aid trucks
for providing meal services.

Product built by excellent team. Recommended.

------
sinodeen
My team have checked the product and it sounds really promising.

Can the mileage tracking be connected with a payment app to pay the employees?

